

IPython 4.0 Released - erikcw
http://blog.jupyter.org/2015/08/12/first-release-of-jupyter/

======
zimbatm
Jupyter is great ! Did you know that Github renders the .ipynb files ? See
[https://github.com/SciRuby/sciruby-
notebooks/blob/master/get...](https://github.com/SciRuby/sciruby-
notebooks/blob/master/getting_started.ipynb) for example.

------
stared
Does it have any new features? I am a big fan of IPython Notebook/Jupyter, and
use it daily, but from the release note I don't see what's that cool in v 4.0
(from the users perspective).

I.e. is there a reason to actually upgrade? (Against typical cons - notebooks
are not backwards compatible.)

~~~
baldfat
Yes iPython is no longer the project but only the parts that actually deal
with Python. So the kernel is now 100% agnosit. For users this means if your a
polygot (I sort am one) you can now use Jupyter for Haskell or R or Julia.

I think that if people will let the name iPython go we will see an explosion
of usage by other communities and see new features added to the project.

~~~
stared
I already run Julia and Haskell on IPython Notebook 3.0 - does the current 4.0
make it simpler to add kernels?

~~~
baldfat
Yes 4.0 is suppose to make it so that the kernels are much easier to install
and work with. I haven't been home to install it on my Linux boxes nor the
Linux boxes at work. Only thing I can try is Windows and well I HATE working
with Python in windows.

------
unfamiliar
>Since all of these packages were part of IPython 3, they are all starting out
at 4.0. They won't be updated in coordination with each other as their APIs
and release schedules will be allowed to advance at their own respective
paces.

I can see this leading to problems. Are we going to be left in a position of
new features being added to one project while being unusable because the other
project release schedule is lagging behind a bit?

~~~
rjtavares
That's why when you use them you get a message:

> /.../site-packages/IPython/nbformat.py:13: ShimWarning: The
> `IPython.nbformat` package has been deprecated. You should import from
> nbformat instead.

You are supposed to use the new modules for new notebooks, but this way it
won't break any old notebook you have.

------
robbyt
`echo 'alias ipython=jupyter' >> ~/.bash_profile`

Since I seriously doubt I'll ever remember the name "Jupyter". According to
PG, they should change their name- because jupyter.com is already taken.

~~~
andrewchambers
They have jupyter.org, are they a company?

~~~
williamstein
They are not a company, but an academic _very_ open source project with
substantial grant funding. Last week I talked with Fernando Perez (IPython
founder) about the name choice, and he and the other devs thought very hard
(and deeply) about it, and researched the choice of name, and they definitely
have no plans to change. I really like the new name and inclusive vision to
support everything, rather than just Python.

------
smegel
I just tried to install iPython on Fedora using dnf and it depends on Node.JS.
Really?

~~~
StavrosK
It doesn't do any such thing for me. I `pip install`ed it just now and it ran
fine. You mean the shell, right?

~~~
smegel
When I do this on Fedora 22:

repoquery --requires python-ipython-notebook

I get node.js stuff.

~~~
masklinn
The notebook is a web interface, node-based tools (bower, less) are used to
package the in-browser part: [http://jupyter-
notebook.readthedocs.org/en/latest/developmen...](http://jupyter-
notebook.readthedocs.org/en/latest/development.html) It's unclear why fedora
adds it as a dependency, it shouldn't be necessary for a packaged notebook
application as far as I can see, only to package or run from source.

------
joyofdata
And it works with R now! Nice ...... :)

[https://github.com/joyofdata/joyofdata-
articles/tree/master/...](https://github.com/joyofdata/joyofdata-
articles/tree/master/r-meets-ipython)

------
anonym00se
ipython notebook works on command line, jupyter notebook does not, even after
upgrade

~~~
TheAlchemist
Same here (on Windows). The files created in scripts directory are actually
python files without extension. Tried to do a python jupyter notebook but then
it doesn't find the jupyter-notebook script neither.

~~~
platz
also got errors on windows after install

------
erikcw
Anyone know of a Clojure kernel for jupyter?

~~~
leephillips
[https://github.com/roryk/ipython-clojure](https://github.com/roryk/ipython-
clojure)

There is a list of all kernels in the Jupyter documentation, linked from the
OA.

------
marcstreeter
so when Jupyter does the next upgrade will it be called IPython 5 or Jupyter
5.0 (or 2.0)?

------
minimaxir
Where is the changelog for the 4.0 release? Or is the release devoted to the
name change?

~~~
teekert
Seems to me like the split is the biggest part of the update. One reason is
that an iPython install now only includes the iPython terminal interface. On
Ubuntu though one already needed to install iPython notebook separately (apt-
get install ipython3-notebook) so not a lot changes, I suppose.

------
gapchuboy
ipython notebook is now jupyter notebook. ipython notebook still works.

